# Lost Werner Paddle on Gore



## soggybottom (Jun 8, 2015)

Paddle has been recovered. Big ups to liquid descents.


----------



## Ranye (Mar 20, 2018)

Another lost paddle in Kirshbaum's: bent shaft carbon shogun. 200? cm, name may have worn off.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

*Lost Paddle*

Hey Ranye, did you see one or did you loose it?


----------



## Ranye (Mar 20, 2018)

Lost one unfortunately.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

I found it yesterday. Its got some water in it but seems to be ok. I live just outside of steamboat springs.


----------



## Ranye (Mar 20, 2018)

I live up in Jackson, don't have any plans to get down there soon. Could you drop it off at back door sports? I just talked to those guys and they said they would ship it up here.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

no problem


----------



## Ranye (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you so much! If you are ever in the Jackson area, I'll buy you a beer


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Good river karma! Really nice to see stuff get back to where it belongs


----------

